# Benny and my daughter



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

My 21 year old daughter who is training for a marathon came out at 7:30 PM in her running clothes and said she was going out for a run. I did not want her to go because it is not safe in the dark. She insisted she would be fine but then said "If you are that worried can I take Benny" I was worried of him jogging 4.5 miles because we had walked 3 miles earlier and had played fetch in the park. I was also worried what would happen if she came across other dogs who were agressive because even though Benny has never inititated agression, when other dogs inititate it he is like "Bring it on" Melody said "Mom I have been watching you with dogs for 21 years and I am stronger than you. 
I let her take Benny, because if not she would have gone alone. She came back about 40 minutes later and said Benny was awesome! Some guys got in her way and asked her if he was a "cop dog" She told them that he was a German Shepherd and they said " He looks like a cop dog" She told me that Benny kept staring at them, not being friendly or aggressive, just looking to see what they were going to do! They decided to move on







She admitted she would have been scared if not for Benny.

I hope it is not harmful for him to jog 4.5 miles at 8 months. I gave him a hug and a nice treat when he came in. He is snoozing at my feet on his new bed,
Up until tonight my daughter has not really bonded with Benny. She loves her cats and little cuddly dogs but now she says Benny is cool!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I'd be careful putting that much stress on a 8 month olds joints. I think it takes two full years for a GSD's growth plates to close, so that much stress can do more harm than good. 

It's your dog, so i'm not going to tell you what to do and i know that feeling because you're so proud at what a good jogger your pup is. I know i would be, but i would be careful if i were you. I'd definitely wait until at least two years old until you put that much stress on Bennys growing body.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

It's sounds like Benny's did great with your daughter but I would stay on the conservative side with Benny's stress management right now. Make sure your daughter is sticking to soft surfaces for Benny and and maybe not jogging the entire length, breaking into walking for part of it.

Are you planning on having a vet evaluation before starting agility next month? Good luck and I hope you guys get the classes going as planned.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

7.5 miles in one day plus playing in the park sounds like A LOT for an 8mo pup to me, too.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes, I agree it was too much for Benny. I only allowed it because I was concerned for my daughters safety. I could not convince her not to go jogging alone at night. if I had not let her bring Benny and something happened I could never forgive myself. Usually she goes in the daylight or if at night with a friend.

I hope this one time did not cause harm. If this happens again maybe she can take Annie, my sons 8 month Pit, I thin she is basically done growing.

I don't jog with Benny, except for a few seconds here and there to distract him from other dogs, cats 

Benny will definitey be checked before we do Agility. The class that starts next month is just pre agility to get him used to the equipment, help us learn to work as a team, I have already started basic focus work with him.
I have this week off







so get to work a lot more on his recall, focus. He is learning that must look at me to get the treat, not at where the treat is. Looking away from what you want to me in order to get it was a huge concept! Now foften fund those big brown eyes staring at me!


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

Any dog under the age of 18-24 months should be assessed (ie X-rayed) before extended jogging - sadly, alot of people either aren't aware of this or just don't care, I see too many young dogs (even pups) being run on pavement with their cycling/jogging owners


----------

